# Simplicity broadmoor 16hydro.



## Mochael Sodomire (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a broadmoor 16Hydro. The linkage underneath from the clutch/break popped the pin.
I just don't know how the linkage is going back together.






.this is the diagram 
But there is a bar there. Does it go over or under the balooks like it goes over . Just need a picture if anyone has any of the linkage.


----------

